# oil pan removal for turbo



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok so tommorrow im gonna remove the oil pan.. i was looking at the fsm.. now my question is... do i HAVE to remove that center member bar in order to drop the oil pan? also.. is the pan on there tight, must i use something to pry it apart from the block? and ideas, tips to make this easier


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you don't need to drop the crossmember, you can access the last two bolts in the middle a lot easier if you have a long extension.

i have a oil pan that's already tapped... I'm not ever going to use it again....


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

James said:


> you don't need to drop the crossmember, you can access the last two bolts in the middle a lot easier if you have a long extension.
> 
> i have a oil pan that's already tapped... I'm not ever going to use it again....



ok so i can leave the cross memeber there and remove the pan.. now..how hard is to breaking that seal around the pan.. and does any auto store carry that tool?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Not too hard... just take your time and pry a little bit at a time gently around the flange. Be careful not to bend the lip of the pan... and be careful not to scratch the mating surface. You can use a razor or a thin screw driver... you don't need the tool.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

James said:


> Not too hard... just take your time and pry a little bit at a time gently around the flange. Be careful not to bend the lip of the pan... and be careful not to scratch the mating surface. You can use a razor or a thin screw driver... you don't need the tool.



thanks james for your quick response.. i feel better now.. i had bought an actual oil pan gasket.. is that ok to use.. itslike my valve cover gasket.. can i use just that?.. or a combo of that and liquid gasket or just liquid gasket. 
r]


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

never used a gasket before. just used the grey RTV and it didn't leak. I can't give any advice on the gasket so...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd advise you to do a few mock ups before you drill the pan, make sure you won't hit the crankshaft.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> I'd advise you to do a few mock ups before you drill the pan, make sure you won't hit the crankshaft.



mock ups? im sorry i don't know what that means.. ive seen pics from wes's car an i just plnned on tapping it in the same location as him


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> mock ups? im sorry i don't know what that means.. ive seen pics from wes's car an i just plnned on tapping it in the same location as him


I'm just saying mark where you're going to make the hole, then put the pan back on the engine and make sure there are no clearance issues.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a 1.6 b14 oil pan with a fitting already welded in if you want it. $10 plus $10 shipping?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i have a 1.6 b14 oil pan with a fitting already welded in if you want it. $10 plus $10 shipping?


take it to PM please.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> take it to PM please.



sorry for the hijack. just tryin to help the kid.


----------

